# dairy goat feed mix?



## miron28 (Jan 25, 2011)

i have 4 goats that i am going to be milking very soon and I have read things about feeding goats corn and oats, and black oil sun flower seeds and those are available in my area, but I don't know what the ratio should be?  how much should I put in the mix. do you think this will help my girls produce more milk? i am also feeding them alfalfa hay.


----------



## chandasue (Jan 25, 2011)

Storey's guide to dairy goats talks about mixing feed ratios, but it's too much for my pea-sized brain so I get grain premixed. Your feed store/mill will likely have a "dairy goat blend" all ready to go with the proper protein %.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jan 25, 2011)

we just get a bagged Dairy Goat chow. easy peasy and has plenty of protein. i think its the AMD product "Goat Power" (which i love to say). i also give BOSS. 

i know folks who mix their own - maybe your feedmill has other customers who do this and they can help you?

with dairy gals its the hay that makes the milk. get the best hay you can and milk consistently... and you should be fine.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 25, 2011)

Alfalfa hay is great.  Ideally, when I can get it, I feed about a pound of slightly sprouted barley along with a handful of BOSS and  any chopped veggie scraps I can get my hands on or stuff I've planted specifically for the girls like beets, mangels, rutabagas, etc.  Chopped up small.  The more veggies, the more milk.  As with any feed changes, make changes gradually over several days.

When I can't get barley, I sprout oats.  With both, it is just until the sprout is visible, less than 1/4 inch long.  Wheat would work too, I just can't get it here in the Northeast.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 25, 2011)

Ohio - It's ADM Alliance Nutrition   Dairy Goat Power   (I'm a dealer...had to jump in)

I agree, easiest to purchase a complete dairy ration and feed a quality hay.  And of course Free's suggestions of supplemental sprouts and veggies can only sweeten the deal.


----------



## LadyNai (Jan 26, 2011)

We just give sweet feed from Rural King and alfalfa.   

Does pretty well we get good milk when we're milking (not at the moment)


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 26, 2011)

*holds fist high in the air* while wearing a "GOaT Milk?" t-shirt and yells*

GOAT POWER!



I love ADM stuff....


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jan 26, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> *holds fist high in the air* while wearing a "GOaT Milk?" t-shirt and yells*
> 
> GOAT POWER!
> 
> ...


hee hee hee hee i just love saying it! hee hee hee hee

whoot GOAT POWER!

i think i'm gonna get Nibbles a superhero outfit complete with mask and cape!


----------



## freemotion (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh, all the tshirts I'd make if I only had the time!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry to jump in, but how much do you guys feed of lactating does for the pellets/grain?????  I know you should offer free choice 2nd cut hay.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 5, 2011)

Depends on size of goat. My Nigerians get 2 measuring cups per milking and my alpine gets 4 measuring cups per milking.


----------

